# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  morfologia a antybiotyk

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie czy mam zrobić badania tj. morfologię dopiero jeśli odstawie antybiotyki? Jeśli tak to po jakim czasie?
A może w trakcie choroby, czy to coś przeszkadza jak to jest?

Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Gosia

Powinnaś odczekać przynajmniej 7 dni po zakończeniu stosowania leków, lub po tym czasie powtórzyć badania, które zrobić w trakcie kuracji antybiotykowej.

----------

